
The case against patents (2012) - dredmorbius
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2012/10/10/the-case-against-patents/
======
dredmorbius
Direct link to paper:

Michele Boldrin and David K. Levine, "The Case Against Patents"
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/real.stlouisfed.org/wp/2012/2012-03...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/real.stlouisfed.org/wp/2012/2012-035.pdf)
(PDF)

